

Rust 0.9 Released - epenn
https://github.com/mozilla/rust/blob/79def2ca698db18da81288c31486f25bfa860a83/RELEASES.txt

======
eridius
Dear moderators: Can you update this link to
[https://github.com/mozilla/rust/blob/79def2ca698db18da81288c...](https://github.com/mozilla/rust/blob/79def2ca698db18da81288c31486f25bfa860a83/RELEASES.txt)?
It's pointing at master/RELEASES.txt, which is obviously not a good permalink
for this content.

~~~
kibwen
I've also submitted a link
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7033234](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7033234))
to the actual release announcement: [https://mail.mozilla.org/pipermail/rust-
dev/2014-January/007...](https://mail.mozilla.org/pipermail/rust-
dev/2014-January/007753.html)

Let's see which one the karma gods will favor!

